# Tissot PRC200 T055.417.11.05



## stiver3 (Mar 1, 2017)

*Tissot PRC200 T055.417.11.05*


View Advert


Hello. I am after a nice condition PRC200.

Model number as above. It's the black dial with the yellow hands. Either leather strap or bracelet.

One sold recently on the sales corner which I missed sadly!




*Advertiser*




stiver3



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£150.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

